# Alternative to a cone after surgery



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Malik had his spleen removed yesterday and has a large incision on his abdomen. I know he hates wearing an e-collar since, for GS, they are huge. I'm looking for an alternative. I found some things online but it's hard to know how they would go as it seems that GS are just a category apart (aren't they )
So if anyone has suggestions, I'd love that. He will be home either today or tomorrow so the sooner I order, the better.
thanks ahead!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

This...
KVP Bite Free Collars|Dog Recovery E-Collars & Elizabethan Collars

Or a doughnut. 

I would also put a small t-shirt on backwards and secure it. 

Best!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

A tshirt works for those dogs that aren't too keen on getting to the incision, for those that are determined you pretty much need the cone and as much supervision as possible.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

You might want to try a comfort cone. Yes, it's still a cone, but it's not the hard plastic thing, this one is padded and it's washable. Worked great for Jazz after her spay.


----------



## RubenZ (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't know why I thought I had seen a cream or product on the market to put on wounds or incisions. Its supposed to taste horrible and not want them to lick.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for all comments. Tending towards a Bite Free collar as reviews are decent and this way the dog can see/eat etc. The soft cone seems ok, but it would still be huge.
I don't really now how he'd do with licking, so a t-shirt probably wouldn't be enough, specially because I leave most days for a few hours. 
The cream? Not sure, but I don't want to add anything odd on that incision.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I highly recommend getting one of these:

Jorgensen Laboratories Soft-E-Collar | Lambert Vet Supply

They last forever, so you buy one once and then pull it out whenever a dog needs it. I have two sizes of them, for foster dogs. I think I bought the first one 8 or 9 years ago, and it's still perfectly serviceable. The dog looks like flower (or a triceratops!) while wearing it -- the foam sticks way out. They have full peripheral vision, and if they knock it into doorways or furniture, it's soft. Mine can even push it through a dog door. It's a big pillow when they lie down, so it's easy to relax in.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

DutchKarin said:


> This...
> KVP Bite Free Collars|Dog Recovery E-Collars & Elizabethan Collars


I used an alternate brand that's basically the same thing on Halo when she had a giant hot spot on her side, and it was fantastic: Pet Recovery Collars : Amazon.com: BiteNot Collar 6 x 27

The donut style did not work for her at all, that was just a stopgap measure, along with a teeshirt, to get us by until the BiteNot collar showed up, but she was still able to lick it when she wasn't supervised.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i like the foolproof plastic cones. tried and true as well as keeping the incision safe.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

huntergreen said:


> i like the foolproof plastic cones. tried and true as well as keeping the incision safe.


They are pretty foolproof, but there are plenty of downsides. With the BiteNot collar Halo could eat, drink, chase and retrieve balls, go in and out of her crate, and through the dog door for potty trips. I just left it on her 24/7 and it really didn't restrict her activity at all. 

When she had ear surgery for a hematoma she was in a cone, which she really needed to support the ear while it healed. But the cone wouldn't go through the dog door, and we had to take it off at night when she went into her crate.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

DutchKarin said:


> This...
> KVP Bite Free Collars|Dog Recovery E-Collars & Elizabethan Collars
> 
> Or a doughnut.
> ...




Holy moly that is a horrible picture of the dog they used in the Bite Free collar ad at Foster & Smith Pet supply...using a dog that already has bug eyes makes it look like the collar is squeezing their eyeballs right out of them.

I used that type of collar on my second GSD when she was spayed and it worked great...much better than the Elizabethan lampshade collar I used before that. I'll never forget my first GSD walking around with that lampshade stuck on her head hitting everything in sight ...more like out of sight actually.....did make me laugh....poor dog, probably gave her a complex.....

The doughnut ones look dual purpose if your doggy is just learning to swim.

SuperG


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

I actually went for the Comfy Cone, as I have the feeling Malik would not like to feel constricted in the BiteNot one. And the large flowery one doesn't look trustworthy considering he has a 8 inch long incision on his abdomen. Decision made! Thanks for all your ideas!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

graciesmom said:


> You might want to try a comfort cone. Yes, it's still a cone, but it's not the hard plastic thing, this one is padded and it's washable. Worked great for Jazz after her spay.


I use one of these as well. Inexpensive. I've used it over and over.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Holy moly that is a horrible picture of the dog they used in the Bite Free collar ad at Foster & Smith Pet supply...using a dog that already has bug eyes makes it look like the collar is squeezing their eyeballs right out of them.
> 
> uperG


That's hilarious Looks like one end or the other, something's gonna blow any second.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a soft e collar for Titan. We use it as a cone alternative and for his MegaE. It helps after meals to prop up his head. 
We used Wag Tail Farms 
They hand make them and they are custom to fit your dog. 
Photobucket is down or I could post a picture of Titan wearing his.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Has anyone ever used this? No More Dog Cone! Surgi Snuggly Gently Replaces E-Collar for Dogs


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I finally got photobucket to work. 
This is Titan with his "neck hug" from wagtail farms 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

GOOD CHOICE with the comfy cone! My dog just had a drain inserted on his head for fluid build up and hes been wearing the comfy cone flawlessly!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Which ever one of these choices you choose be sure to have your original Elizabethan collar as back up if all fails. I would be sure to be around to make sure he can't reach his incision with these other collars. It nice to know there are other collars options, I know it has to be a long week with the Elizabethan collar.


----------



## Shelbie (Jun 13, 2013)

*SurgiSnuggly*

I am currently using the SurgiSnuggly on my girl after a massive surgery to remove her entire mammary chain on the left side. The vet said he used somewhere between 200-250 stitches and staples and this covers everything. She literally has an incision from her front armpit down to her lady parts. I am thrilled with the SurgiSnuggly. Very easy to put on, hand wash and toss in the dryer when it becomes soiled, and comfortable for the dog. Highly recommend.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

ziggy is HATING his plastic cone, anyone got suggestions to make him accept it for a week?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> ziggy is HATING his plastic cone, anyone got suggestions to make him accept it for a week?


Take it off when you can supervise your pup. My pup got used to having it on at night after 2-3 days.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona can get out of any cone I put on her. She shoves it off with her hind legs and then wiggles her head around. She then destroyed another one.

I put socks on her to keep her from licking her feet. I put a t-shirt on her when she was spayed to keep her from licking her scars.


----------



## spottywhite (Mar 29, 2021)

Last year she went on surgery on her legs and tried using a cone so my vet suggested getting cloth protection instead and found Lick Sleeve: Wearable Leg Protection, Sure-fit Design. It's only for legs so I would suggest putting on a shirt if you have dogs that went with body surgery.


----------

